# Adobe Camera Raw 7.1 not reading Canon Raw file colors correctly



## tdolz (Dec 10, 2012)

I just upgraded to Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 and Camera Raw 7.2. Looking at Raw files from a 5D Mark III and Xti I noticed all the colors are washed out in Camera Raw. This requires considerable effort at bringing the colors up to what you see in Canon Digital Photo Professional. What am I missing here? I'm not finding any default settings in Camera Raw I can set that solves this problem.


----------



## samkatz (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi. I can't be certain, but I would not call it "upgrading" from Canon DPP to Adobe, it's more of a lateral move. By definition most raw files lack some punch, sharpness, when you open in ACR. You have to play w/color balance, and the sliders. If you have "AUTO" selected in ACR it makes some adjustments to the image, if you have "as shot" which is my setting, you need to adjust everything yourself to get an approximation of what a jpg would have looked like.

I never use DPP, but it's possible that DPP is doing more with the image by default since it's dedicated Canon S/W

I hope this might help.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 13, 2012)

LR 4.3 update just released has a new version for Raw, hopefully this will take care of any reported quirks. But I agree with the previous post that "as shot" will not be punchy and you need to expend time ....but then again, this level of control is what people shoot in RAW for.


----------



## tdolz (Dec 17, 2012)

I updated to Camera Raw 7.3 and it did not help. What I see is a gray haze over the images. But if I work on them until they look correct, I have only made them look worse when viewed outside Photoshop. It must be Vista being Vista. My wife's laptop does not have this problem and she's running Windows 8. Somehow Elements 11 does not play well with Vista.


----------

